# digital signal reception by Tivo 1



## Barrie (Mar 21, 2009)

In the N. California Bay Area, Comcast has strarted delivering "Digital Transport Adapters" pending changing to all-digital programming. This is to be able to receive the higher channels. The problem is that my old Tivo 1 (Sony 2000) for which I paid a one-time lifetime subscription will not be able to read the new signal. Is there any way I can adapt the Tivo to recognize these signals?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Use the DTA box they will supply. There is no reason it should not work with that TiVo.


----------



## Barrie (Mar 21, 2009)

Comcast tells me that it will work if I set it to Channel 3 as the DTA expects to see either Channel 3 or 4. There is a switch to select this and I set mine to 3. Then one uses the Comcast remote to change channels. I cannot visualize that working and still being able to record, see the program guide etc, nor can I make it work. The Tivo expects to see RF surely, and that is not what the digital conversion puts out, or do I have that wrong?


----------



## arctanstevo (Mar 28, 2003)

You will need to re-run guided setup and tell it you have a cable box. You will also need to use teh IR-blasters that came with your tivo. There is a DTA thread with more info.


----------



## Barrie (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I will check that thread but it is beginning to sound as though I may be able to use it?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

That is what we are saying. You can use the DTA Comcast provides as a cable box, with any Series 1/2 TiVo. You will need to repeat guided setup to configure the TiVo to box mode, that input (the RF likely), and the IR code.

In no way is that a converter that will convert all the channels at once. You would need a much bigger and costlier device for that to happen.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

classicsat said:


> In no way is that a converter that will convert all the channels at once. You would need a much bigger and costlier device for that to happen.


which, of course, wouldn't work with series 1/2 tivos, anyway.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

A series 1/2 would work with such a converter, provided a lineup was there. It is only theoretical since no such convertor exists.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

ah... so a much bigger and costlier and fictitious device... gotcha


----------

